# Μαζική επιστολή για δίκτυο ποδηλατικών αξόνων στο Λεκανοπέδιο



## Costas (Jan 9, 2009)

Μπορείτε να την υπογράψετε. Θα σταλεί σε υπουργεία και στους δήμους.


----------

